# Bay Snapper and Grouper Alive and Well



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

We messed around on some of our bay spots and they seem to be doing very well. 4-12-2014
All fish were released healthy back to the depths. It broke my heart to let that grouper go but he might be there July 1st, and its a shame these red Snapper are endangered.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Lot of fog blocking out that shoreline. LOL Way to catch em up capt.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Love it. Thanks for the pics. Just hope its not Mobile bay!!

Sent using taptalk


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good pics thanks for sharing


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great fish. I'm glad somebody had better luck than me.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

If I thought night vision goggles would help me identify that shoreline I would go buy a pair right NOW ! :yes:


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

So you can catch red snapper in the bay. I didn't realize that.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Breeze said:


> So you can catch red snapper in the bay. I didn't realize that.


There is a hole across from the old coast guard station by Pickens where you can catch them all the time, never got any that size though.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice. Those are some stud bay snaps, I would have been ill turning that grouper back too!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice catch. ..what kind of bait


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

If Red Snapper are endangered, why do you catch more of them than anything else while fishing the wrecks?...i ain't buying the endangered bit....kinda like global warming. ..bs


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Climate change is happening but that's for another thread. Stud snapper there... and a beast of a gag. Was watching a fishing show where they were having to go out 60 miles to catch ARS that were much smaller than what you're holding... pretty cool to live in a place like this


----------

